# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  سلام به همگی  سوال درباره انصراف از فرهنگیان و کنکور مجدد

## Red velvet

سلام . من ورودی بهمن 99 فرهنگیان هستم. قصد دارم کنکور مجدد بدم برای پزشکی و تصمیمم خیلی برام جدیه. سایت های مشاوره اصلا خوب توضیح نمیدن متاسفانه. من الان نمیدونم دقیقا چیکار باید بکنم. تا 1411 تعهد دادم و تا این لحظه حدودا 15 الی 16 میلیون تومن حقوق گرفتم

----------


## Carolin

*شما ترازهای آزمونها و وضع درسیتون به چه صورته؟*

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام . من ورودی بهمن 99 فرهنگیان هستم. قصد دارم کنکور مجدد بدم برای پزشکی و تصمیمم خیلی برام جدیه. سایت های مشاوره اصلا خوب توضیح نمیدن متاسفانه. من الان نمیدونم دقیقا چیکار باید بکنم. تا 1411 تعهد دادم و تا این لحظه حدودا 15 الی 16 میلیون تومن حقوق گرفتم


مهم متن تعهده تا جایی که من میدونم برای بعضیا زده یک و نیم برابر حقوق به اضافه ی جریمه و یا دوبرابر حقوق به اضافه ی جریمه
شما برای انصراف باید از دانشگاه شروع کنی و از همین الان حداقل 30 تا 40 میلیون رو کنار بزار چون این ترم هم که انتخاب واحد کردی با اینکه تموم نشده جزو جریمه حساب میشه
در ضمن انصراف از فرهنگیان باعث میشه شما از استخدام از آموزش و پرورش هم تا ابد محروم بشید یعنی اگه پزشکی نیاری دیگه نمیتونی برگردی سمت فرهنگیان
برای انصراف باید از دانشگاه بپرسی چون متن تعهد تا جایی که شنیدم 99 به بعد عوض شده و ممکنه چیزی که گفتم عوض شده باشه
تنها مرجع شما دانشگاه و محل خدمته نه مشاوره و ...

----------


## Saturn8

> سلام . من ورودی بهمن 99 فرهنگیان هستم. قصد دارم کنکور مجدد بدم برای پزشکی و تصمیمم خیلی برام جدیه. سایت های مشاوره اصلا خوب توضیح نمیدن متاسفانه. من الان نمیدونم دقیقا چیکار باید بکنم. تا 1411 تعهد دادم و تا این لحظه حدودا 15 الی 16 میلیون تومن حقوق گرفتم


معذرت میخوام دلیل انصرافتون به علت شرایط مالی بد معلم هاست یا چیز دیگه ای؟

----------


## Red velvet

> *شما ترازهای آزمونها و وضع درسیتون به چه صورته؟*


]

همون سال ۹۹ درسم تا بهمن خوب بود بدک نبود اما از اون به بعد پسرفت کردم. نقاط ضعفم استفاده از گوشی و خیال پردازی شغلی بود و یه چیزای دیگه که الان ازشون درس گرفتم.    دانش آموز متوسطی بودم توی آزمونا

----------


## Red velvet

> مهم متن تعهده تا جایی که من میدونم برای بعضیا زده یک و نیم برابر حقوق به اضافه ی جریمه و یا دوبرابر حقوق به اضافه ی جریمه
> شما برای انصراف باید از دانشگاه شروع کنی و از همین الان حداقل 30 تا 40 میلیون رو کنار بزار چون این ترم هم که انتخاب واحد کردی با اینکه تموم نشده جزو جریمه حساب میشه
> در ضمن انصراف از فرهنگیان باعث میشه شما از استخدام از آموزش و پرورش هم تا ابد محروم بشید یعنی اگه پزشکی نیاری دیگه نمیتونی برگردی سمت فرهنگیان
> برای انصراف باید از دانشگاه بپرسی چون متن تعهد تا جایی که شنیدم 99 به بعد عوض شده و ممکنه چیزی که گفتم عوض شده باشه
> تنها مرجع شما دانشگاه و محل خدمته نه مشاوره و ...


چه نکته ی خوبی گفتید، ممنون. متنو از دانشگاه یا همکلاسیام میگیرم.

----------


## Red velvet

> معذرت میخوام دلیل انصرافتون به علت شرایط مالی بد معلم هاست یا چیز دیگه ای؟


اون هست،  بحث سطح اجتماعی شغل هم هست، خیلی شرمندم که اینو میگم اما معلومه که تو جامعه همه‌ی ضغلا در حد هم نیستن.   منم همیشه تو مدرسه و اطرافیان هوش و درسم خوب بوده (تو آزمونا همیشه تنبلی میکردم و متوسط) واسه همین فکر میکنم اون جایگاه حقمه باید براش تلاش کنم

----------


## Red velvet

شغلا*

----------


## Fawzi

نمیصرفه انصراف بدی :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Shah1n

> معذرت میخوام دلیل انصرافتون به علت شرایط مالی بد معلم هاست یا چیز دیگه ای؟


والا وضعیت معیشتی معلما اونقدر داغون هست که از ورودی ما 90 درصدشون خواهان انصرافن
اصلا میگن اشتباه کردیم اومدیم
با اینکه هم مهندسیه و هم معلمی و رجایی میخونیم که خیلی بهتر از فرهنگیانه
اما همه ناراضین و از همین الان به فکر شغل دوم و سوم
الان خود من پولشو داشتم قطعا انصراف میدادم
خیلی افتضاحه
شما فکرشو بکن الان یه فارغ التحصیل که تازه رفته سر کار نهایت نهایتش 4 میلیون حقوقشه که برای خورد و خوراک و اجاره خونه یه نفر آدم هم نمیرسه چه برسه به اینکه پس انداز کنه و به فکر آینده باشه
هیچ آینده ای در انتظار نیست
البته برای دخترا یه خورده قضیه متفاوته

----------


## Red velvet

> نمیصرفه انصراف بدی


ولی اگه ندم همیشه حسرت پزشکیو میخورم و برام عقده میشه

----------


## Fawzi

> ولی اگه ندم همیشه حسرت پزشکیو میخورم و برام عقده میشه


پس میصرفه  :Yahoo (21): 
چون هدف بالاتره :Yahoo (4):  ^^

----------


## revenger

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Shah1n


والا وضعیت معیشتی معلما اونقدر داغون هست که از ورودی ما 90 درصدشون خواهان انصرافن
اصلا میگن اشتباه کردیم اومدیم
با اینکه هم مهندسیه و هم معلمی و رجایی میخونیم که خیلی بهتر از فرهنگیانه
اما همه ناراضین و از همین الان به فکر شغل دوم و سوم
الان خود من پولشو داشتم قطعا انصراف میدادم
خیلی افتضاحه
شما فکرشو بکن الان یه فارغ التحصیل که تازه رفته سر کار نهایت نهایتش 4 میلیون حقوقشه که برای خورد و خوراک و اجاره خونه یه نفر آدم هم نمیرسه چه برسه به اینکه پس انداز کنه و به فکر آینده باشه
هیچ آینده ای در انتظار نیست
البته برای دخترا یه خورده قضیه متفاوته


(هشدار: خطر اسپم)
شاهین کاش از لحاظ قانونی مشکلی نبود و میتونستیم جامونو باهم عوض کنیم(اگه فرضاً اوکی بودی)
من همون ۵-۴ میلیون بسمه...زیادم میاد تازه*

----------


## Carolin

> ]
> 
> همون سال ۹۹ درسم تا بهمن خوب بود بدک نبود اما از اون به بعد پسرفت کردم. نقاط ضعفم استفاده از گوشی و خیال پردازی شغلی بود و یه چیزای دیگه که الان ازشون درس گرفتم.    دانش آموز متوسطی بودم توی آزمونا


احتمالش زیاده همین منشُ تکرار کنید ( حواستون باشه قرار نیست بعداز انصرافتون آفتاب از طرف خاصی دربیاد و شما آدم دیگه ایی بشید(برگرفته از تجربیات زیاد))

----------


## Red velvet

> احتمالش زیاده همین منشُ تکرار کنید ( حواستون باشه قرار نیست بعداز انصرافتون آفتاب از طرف خاصی دربیاد و شما آدم دیگه ایی بشید(برگرفته از تجربیات زیاد))


خب آدم از تجربه ها درس میگیره. من قبلا واقعا پزشکیو نمیخواستم برام اخ و پیف بود ولی الان دوستش دارم.
واقعا متاسفم برای خودم چون آدمی هستم که زیاد هدف عوض میکنم

----------


## reza333

> *
> (هشدار: خطر اسپم)
> شاهین کاش از لحاظ قانونی مشکلی نبود و میتونستیم جامونو باهم عوض کنیم(اگه فرضاً اوکی بودی)
> من همون ۵-۴ میلیون بسمه...زیادم میاد تازه*


یعنی پزشکی تا این حد داغونه !! پس چیه این ملت خودشونو هلاک میکنن که پزشکی قبول شن بعد که سه چهارسال میگذره نصفشون مینالن و احساس پشیمونی دارن. 
اصلا شاید بهتر باشه بریم سراغ دندان‌ پزشکی!!!

----------


## mohammad1397

> والا وضعیت معیشتی معلما اونقدر داغون هست که از ورودی ما 90 درصدشون خواهان انصرافن
> اصلا میگن اشتباه کردیم اومدیم
> با اینکه هم مهندسیه و هم معلمی و رجایی میخونیم که خیلی بهتر از فرهنگیانه
> اما همه ناراضین و از همین الان به فکر شغل دوم و سوم
> الان خود من پولشو داشتم قطعا انصراف میدادم
> خیلی افتضاحه
> شما فکرشو بکن الان یه فارغ التحصیل که تازه رفته سر کار نهایت نهایتش 4 میلیون حقوقشه که برای خورد و خوراک و اجاره خونه یه نفر آدم هم نمیرسه چه برسه به اینکه پس انداز کنه و به فکر آینده باشه
> هیچ آینده ای در انتظار نیست
> البته برای دخترا یه خورده قضیه متفاوته


خب فقط هفته ای 24 ساعت تدریس میکنن میشه دو برابر تدریس کنن تا حقوقشون بالا بره الان مثلا یه پرستار با کلی خون و بیماری و مردم طلبکار سرکار داره هفت هشت تومن میگیره تازه رتبه کنکورشون هم اکثرا بهتر بوده نسبت به معلما و دروس دانشگاه هم سخت تر ، تازه بعد فارغ التحصیلی هم استخدام نیستن و باید برن یه شبه کنکور دیگه بدن تا استخدام شن کلا اوضاع برای همه خنده دار شده نه یه قشر خاص مثلا دستمزد ماهانه یه کارگر ساده تو اروپا ماهیانه بالای 2500 دلاره اینجا دستمزد یه معلم ماهی 200 دلار !

----------


## Saturn8

> خب فقط هفته ای 24 ساعت تدریس میکنن میشه دو برابر تدریس کنن تا حقوقشون بالا بره الان مثلا یه پرستار با کلی خون و بیماری و مردم طلبکار سرکار داره هفت هشت تومن میگیره تازه رتبه کنکورشون هم اکثرا بهتر بوده نسبت به معلما و دروس دانشگاه هم سخت تر ، تازه بعد فارغ التحصیلی هم استخدام نیستن و باید برن یه شبه کنکور دیگه بدن تا استخدام شن کلا اوضاع برای همه خنده دار شده نه یه قشر خاص مثلا دستمزد ماهانه یه کارگر ساده تو اروپا ماهیانه بالای 2500 دلاره اینجا دستمزد یه معلم ماهی 200 دلار !


متاسفانه اکثر معلمایی که اطرافمن ناراضین مثله داییم همش میگه اشتباه کردم اون زمان رفتم آموزش پرورش دانش آموز درسخونی بوده میگفت اون موقع کسی نمیرفت بانک یا نفت چون زیاد شغلشون ابهت نداشته و همه ی دانش آموزای تنبل با دیپلم رفتن این دو شرکت من گفتم میرم دانشگاه ادامه میدم آینده بهتری میسازم با لیسانس رفتم آموزش پرورش الان اون دوستاش سه تا خونه دارن بهترین ماشین ها یکی برای داخل شهر یکی برای کوه یکی برای مسافرت ،بهترین هتل ها به رایگان، بهترین بیمه ،پاداش آخر سال ،پاداش روز مرد ،پاداش روز زن ،اضافه کاری ۱۵۰ساعته ۲۲بهمن ،وام های کم درصد ۳۰ ساله یعنی طرف ۳۰۰میلیون وام میگیره ماهی ۵۰۰تومن قسطشو میده و.‌.. اما معلمی هیچ مزایایی به جز حقوقش نداره هیچ مزایایی واقعا عدالتی تویه پرداختی تو کشورمون نیست.

----------


## revenger

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط reza333


یعنی پزشکی تا این حد داغونه !! پس چیه این ملت خودشونو هلاک میکنن که پزشکی قبول شن بعد که سه چهارسال میگذره نصفشون مینالن و احساس پشیمونی دارن. 
اصلا شاید بهتر باشه بریم سراغ دندان‌ پزشکی!!!


البته دوست گرامی بحث من اصلاً میزان درآمد پزشکی و اینا نبود. به نظر من اینکه تو ۲۳ سالگی ماهی ۵ تومن دربیاری صد شرف داره به اینکه تو فرضاً ۴۰ سالگی فلان قدر درآمدت باشه. البته اینو باتوجه به سبک زندگی خودم میگم. شاید قابل تعمیم به همه نباشه. ینی الان دیگه با توجه به شرایط اقتصادی و اجتماعی جامعه این همه زحمت و دردسر و کشیک و درس خوندن به آخرش نمی ارزه. پشیمون نیستم البته. به شاخه‌هایی از پزشکی کاملاً علاقه دارم و نیز در واقع انتخاب دیگه‌ای نداشتم. سنم از سقف سنی فرهنگیان رد شد بود و از دندونم متنفرم و هرگز اونو انتخاب نمی‌کنم.*

----------


## Red velvet

> *
> 
> البته دوست گرامی بحث من اصلاً میزان درآمد پزشکی و اینا نبود. به نظر من اینکه تو ۲۳ سالگی ماهی ۵ تومن دربیاری صد شرف داره به اینکه تو فرضاً ۴۰ سالگی فلان قدر درآمدت باشه. البته اینو باتوجه به سبک زندگی خودم میگم. شاید قابل تعمیم به همه نباشه. ینی الان دیگه با توجه به شرایط اقتصادی و اجتماعی جامعه این همه زحمت و دردسر و کشیک و درس خوندن به آخرش نمی ارزه. پشیمون نیستم البته. به شاخه‌هایی از پزشکی کاملاً علاقه دارم و نیز در واقع انتخاب دیگه‌ای نداشتم. سنم از سقف سنی فرهنگیان رد شد بود و از دندونم متنفرم و هرگز اونو انتخاب نمی‌کنم.*


عه مگه شما هم تو سن بالا کنکور دادین؟

----------


## revenger

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Red velvet


عه مگه شما هم تو سن بالا کنکور دادین؟


بله روزی که نتایج کنکور اومد تولد ۲۳ سالگیم بود*

----------


## Red velvet

> *
> 
> بله روزی که نتایج کنکور اومد تولد ۲۳ سالگیم بود*


از دیر شروع کردن این رشته پشیمونم شدین؟
راهنمایی خاصی برای من دارین؟
چشم انداز آینده‌ی پزشکی توی ایران رو چطور میبینید؟

----------


## Saturn8

> از دیر شروع کردن این رشته پشیمونم شدین؟
> راهنمایی خاصی برای من دارین؟
> چشم انداز آینده‌ی پزشکی توی ایران رو چطور میبینید؟


نگران نباش جمعیت سنی ایران از میانسالی به سمت پیری داره میره در زمان پیری میزان مراقبت ومراجعه به دکتر افزایش زیادی پیدا میکنه خصوصا تخصص ارتوپدی چشم پزشکی که این دو تخصص با پیری اندام ها خیلی بازار کار گسترده ای پیدا میکنن اگرم زود میخواین وارد بازار کار بشین دندان پزشکی بسیار عالیه من ورودی۹۲میشناسم الان داره ماهی 60میلیون درمیاره سود خالص!

----------


## revenger

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Red velvet


از دیر شروع کردن این رشته پشیمونم شدین؟
راهنمایی خاصی برای من دارین؟
چشم انداز آینده‌ی پزشکی توی ایران رو چطور میبینید؟


کلا از اینکه بیخودی لقمه رو دور سرم چرخوندم پشیمونم. ینی باید سال ۹۱ به جای مهندسی، دبیری میرفتم و دیگه نیاز به تغییر مسیر و شروع دوباره و دردسرای بعدش نبود.
والا راهنمایی که نه...ولی من جای شما بودم نقد معلمی رو به هوای نسیه‌ی پزشکی رها نمی‌کردم...اونم شما که خانم هستین.
آینده که معلوم نیست...امروز دکتر صدری گفت فقط تو ۳ ماه تابستون امسال بالای ۱۰۰۰ پزشک تقاضای گواهی گوداستندینگ دادن به نظام پزشکی برای مهاجرت. درکل نه فقط پزشکی بلکه در همه رشته‌ها و شغل‌ها وضعیت برای اکثر تازه واردان نامناسبه به علت شرایط افتضاح کشور.*

----------


## Red velvet

> نگران نباش جمعیت سنی ایران از میانسالی به سمت پیری داره میره در زمان پیری میزان مراقبت ومراجعه به دکتر افزایش زیادی پیدا میکنه خصوصا تخصص ارتوپدی چشم پزشکی که این دو تخصص با پیری اندام ها خیلی بازار کار گسترده ای پیدا میکنن اگرم زود میخواین وارد بازار کار بشین دندان پزشکی بسیار عالیه من ورودی۹۲میشناسم الان داره ماهی 60میلیون درمیاره سود خالص!


چه جااالب :d
ولی حتما پوستش کنده شده تو ۸ سال

----------


## Red velvet

> *
> 
> کلا از اینکه بیخودی لقمه رو دور سرم چرخوندم پشیمونم. ینی باید سال ۹۱ به جای مهندسی، دبیری میرفتم و دیگه نیاز به تغییر مسیر و شروع دوباره و دردسرای بعدش نبود.
> والا راهنمایی که نه...ولی من جای شما بودم نقد معلمی رو به هوای نسیه‌ی پزشکی رها نمی‌کردم...اونم شما که خانم هستین.
> آینده که معلوم نیست...امروز دکتر صدری گفت فقط تو ۳ ماه تابستون امسال بالای ۱۰۰۰ پزشک تقاضای گواهی گوداستندینگ دادن به نظام پزشکی برای مهاجرت. درکل نه فقط پزشکی بلکه در همه رشته‌ها و شغل‌ها وضعیت برای اکثر تازه واردان نامناسبه به علت شرایط افتضاح کشور.*


من قبلا مثل شما فکر میکردم و به خاطر همین خانم بون و با اصرار خانواده اومدم فزهنگیان ولی الان معتقدم با پزشکی هم میشه خانواده‌ و همسر و بچه های شاد و خوب داشت

----------


## Saturn8

> من قبلا مثل شما فکر میکردم و به خاطر همین خانم بون و با اصرار خانواده اومدم فزهنگیان ولی الان معتقدم با پزشکی هم میشه خانواده‌ و همسر و بچه های شاد و خوب داشت


خوشحالم که دید گسترده ای به دنیا پیدا کردین من خودم ادمیم که همه ی اطرافیانم از صحبت هام وهدف های بزرگم میترسن یه جورایی و میخوان زمینم بزنن ولی من کم نمیارم دید کوتاه دیگران نمیتونه دید منو عوض کنه و ازیه جایی اون افراد رو از زندگیم حذف کردم و به این نتیجه رسیدم درمورد اهداف بزرگ زندگیم سعی کنم کمتر با افراد با دید محدود صحبت کنم و حتما به این مورد توجه کنم که اکثریت آدمای اطرافمون متاسفانه خواه ناخواه سعی در تزریق انرژی منفی دارن حالا یا به علت حسادت یا دید کوتاه به زندگی ایده آل نرسیدن وتلاش نکردن خودشون تو زندگی یا...
ولی اصل قضیه همینه که از بین اینهمه آدم عادی تو بلند بشی واز عادی زندگی کردن نسلت عادی زندگی کردن خودت حالت به هم بخوره وبگی من لیاقتم جایگاه بالاتریه و تمام وجود و پتانسیل و زمانت رو بذاری که این قضیه رو برای خودت ونسل های بعد حل کنی به شدت دارم میبینم کسایی که پدر ومادرشون پزشکن به راحتی به علت اهمیت سواد ومطالعه در خانوادشون وبهترین مدارس وامکانات به راحتی همون سال اول به رشته های تاپ ومورد نظرشون میرسن علتش چیه علتش اینه یکی یه جایی از اون نسل حالش از عادی بودن عادی زندگی کردن به هم خورده وخواسته تغییر ایجاد کنه تغییری که تا به حال تونسته ادامه پیدا کنه هدف من هم همینه.

----------


## revenger

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Red velvet


من قبلا مثل شما فکر میکردم و به خاطر همین خانم بون و با اصرار خانواده اومدم فزهنگیان ولی الان معتقدم با پزشکی هم میشه خانواده‌ و همسر و بچه های شاد و خوب داشت


خب نکته همینجاست
من نمیگم با پزشکی نمیشه
میگم وقتی با هر دو میشه، عاقلانه اینه راهی که بسیار کم دردسرتر و کوتاهتره انتخاب بشه. به نظرم واسه فرهنگ جامعه ما که نون آوری رو وظیفه زن نمیدونه، واسه یه خانم هیچ شغلی بهتر از معلمی نیست.
فکر بزرگ و اهداف متعالی و اینا همش شعاره... حداقل از سال ۹۷ به بعد دیگه نمی ارزن درواقع.
در نهایت صلاح ملک خویش خسروان دانند. آرزوی موفقیت دارم واستون.*

----------


## Red velvet

> خوشحالم که دید گسترده ای به دنیا پیدا کردین من خودم ادمیم که همه ی اطرافیانم از صحبت هام وهدف های بزرگم میترسن یه جورایی و میخوان زمینم بزنن ولی من کم نمیارم دید کوتاه دیگران نمیتونه دید منو عوض کنه و ازیه جایی اون افراد رو از زندگیم حذف کردم و به این نتیجه رسیدم درمورد اهداف بزرگ زندگیم سعی کنم کمتر با افراد با دید محدود صحبت کنم و حتما به این مورد توجه کنم که اکثریت آدمای اطرافمون متاسفانه خواه ناخواه سعی در تزریق انرژی منفی دارن حالا یا به علت حسادت یا دید کوتاه به زندگی ایده آل نرسیدن وتلاش نکردن خودشون تو زندگی یا...
> ولی اصل قضیه همینه که از بین اینهمه آدم عادی تو بلند بشی واز عادی زندگی کردن نسلت عادی زندگی کردن خودت حالت به هم بخوره وبگی من لیاقتم جایگاه بالاتریه و تمام وجود و پتانسیل و زمانت رو بذاری که این قضیه رو برای خودت ونسل های بعد حل کنی به شدت دارم میبینم کسایی که پدر ومادرشون پزشکن به راحتی به علت اهمیت سواد ومطالعه در خانوادشون وبهترین مدارس وامکانات به راحتی همون سال اول به رشته های تاپ ومورد نظرشون میرسن علتش چیه علتش اینه یکی یه جایی از اون نسل حالش از عادی بودن عادی زندگی کردن به هم خورده وخواسته تغییر ایجاد کنه تغییری که تا به حال تونسته ادامه پیدا کنه هدف من هم همینه.


واقعا حرفات عالی هستن :Y (736): 
من یه مدت هدفم این بود کار آزاد رو در کنار همین شغل ادامه بدم و به ثروت برسم اما الان میبینم انگار بهترین راه برای منِ دخترِ ایرانیِ بی سرمایه که رانت و پارتی خاصی ندارم، همین درس خوندن و با تحصیلات به شغل و پول خوب رسیدنه. نمیدونم از نظر تحصیلی تو چه مقطعی هستین اما از حرفای شما اینجور برداشت کردم که شما هم به فکر یه کسب و کار شخصی هستین بیشتر تا درس. امیدوارم خیلی خیلی موفق بشید.

----------


## Red velvet

> *
> 
> خب نکته همینجاست
> من نمیگم با پزشکی نمیشه
> میگم وقتی با هر دو میشه، عاقلانه اینه راهی که بسیار کم دردسرتر و کوتاهتره انتخاب بشه. به نظرم واسه فرهنگ جامعه ما که نون آوری رو وظیفه زن نمیدونه، واسه یه خانم هیچ شغلی بهتر از معلمی نیست.
> فکر بزرگ و اهداف متعالی و اینا همش شعاره... حداقل از سال ۹۷ به بعد دیگه نمی ارزن درواقع.
> در نهایت صلاح ملک خویش خسروان دانند. آرزوی موفقیت دارم واستون.*


خب آخه همه چی به کنار، ولی پول هم شعاره؟  منِ معلم، شوهرمم در نهایت یه معلم یا یه کارمنده  ، و زندگی ساده ای برای خودمون و بچه هامون می سازیم.  اما اگر من درآمدم خوب باشه همه چی فرق میکنه، حتی اندازه‌ی درآمد کیسای ازدواجم.  حتی با کارمندم ازدواج کنم پول خودم برای خوشحالی بچه هام بسه

----------


## revenger

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Red velvet


خب آخه همه چی به کنار، ولی پول هم شعاره؟  منِ معلم، شوهرمم در نهایت یه معلم یا یه کارمنده  ، و زندگی ساده ای برای خودمون و بچه هامون می سازیم.  اما اگر من درآمدم خوب باشه همه چی فرق میکنه، حتی اندازه‌ی درآمد کیسای ازدواجم.  حتی با کارمندم ازدواج کنم پول خودم برای خوشحالی بچه هام بسه


اون «پول» فضایی که از پزشکی در ذهن دارین خیلی طول میکشه بهش برسین...از لحظه قبولی حدود ۱۶-۱۷ سال در نظر بگیرین.
ینی عملا جوانیتونو زندگی نکردین....بعد اونم عملاً خیلی وقتا اصن بچه‌هاتونو به زور میبینین...به خاطر چی؟ به خاطر اینکه بچه‌هاتون به جای گوشی ۷-۸ تومنی، گوشی ۵۰-۶۰ تومنی بگیرن و به جای یه پرس غذای ۶۰-۷۰ هزاری غذای ۴۰۰ تومنی بخورن و الی آخر...
نمیدونم شاید دلیل درستی باشه.
(اینجا یاد اون گفته‌ی ریچارد داوکینز میوفتم که میگه ما ماشین بقا واسه یه سری مولکول خودخواه به نام ژن هستیم. هرچند خوشبختانه من این زنجیره رو قطع کردم و تصمیم گرفتم هرگز تشکیل خانواده ندم)
من که پدر و مادرم هردو معلم بودن کمبود خاصی نداشتم تو زندگیم...همیشه بیش از نیازم تو حسابم بوده...ولی خب لاکچری بازیم درنیاوردم هیچوقت.
در واقع میشه گفت منظومه‌ی فکری من و شما یه کم متفاوته درنتیجه زندگی رو متفاوت از هم می‌بینیم که طبیعیه.
ایام به کام*

----------


## Carolin

> منم همیشه تو مدرسه و اطرافیان* هوش و درسم خوب بوده* (تو آزمونا همیشه* تنبلی  میکردم* و متوسط) واسه همین فکر میکنم اون جایگاه حقمه باید براش تلاش کنم


ای کاش همینها رو نمیگفتید . این جملات منو یاده یک قشر خاص میندازه که اتفاقا برای باره هزار و یکم بودکه  شنیدمش
+
در هرحال تخمین برای رتبه شما باتوجه به این حرفی که زدید 15 تا 20 کا منطقه هست.

پ.ن: مطمئنا ده دوازده هزارنفراول (حتی تا 20کا کشور) نه تنبلند نه کم هوش.  :Y (518):

----------


## Red velvet

> ای کاش همینها رو نمیگفتید . این جملات منو یاده یک قشر خاص میندازه که اتفاقا برای باره هزار و یکم بودکه  شنیدمش
> +
> در هرحال تخمین برای رتبه شما باتوجه به این حرفی که زدید 15 تا 20 کا منطقه هست.
> 
> پ.ن: مطمئنا ده دوازده هزارنفراول (حتی تا 20کا کشور) نه تنبلند نه کم هوش.


کدوم قشر خاص؟ ببینید حرفاتون درسته منم هیچ گاردی در برابرش ندارم اما گفتم که من میخوام تغییر کنم. الان شبیه ۱۹ سالگیم نیستم

----------


## telma_alen

> خب فقط هفته ای 24 ساعت تدریس میکنن میشه دو برابر تدریس کنن تا حقوقشون بالا بره الان مثلا یه پرستار با کلی خون و بیماری و مردم طلبکار سرکار داره هفت هشت تومن میگیره تازه رتبه کنکورشون هم اکثرا بهتر بوده نسبت به معلما و دروس دانشگاه هم سخت تر ، تازه بعد فارغ التحصیلی هم استخدام نیستن و باید برن یه شبه کنکور دیگه بدن تا استخدام شن کلا اوضاع برای همه خنده دار شده نه یه قشر خاص مثلا دستمزد ماهانه یه کارگر ساده تو اروپا ماهیانه بالای 2500 دلاره اینجا دستمزد یه معلم ماهی 200 دلار !


کی گفته اکثرا رتبه پرستارها بهتراز معلما هم بوده؟
رتبه ۲۹ کنکور انسانی  رفت فرهنگیان یعنی حتی پشت کرد ب ارشد پیوسته و حقوق 
معمولا اول میزنن فرهنگیان بهد پرستاری  مگر اینکه فرهنگیان دوست نداشته باشن

----------


## _POORYA_

> *
> 
> خب نکته همینجاست
> من نمیگم با پزشکی نمیشه
> میگم وقتی با هر دو میشه، عاقلانه اینه راهی که بسیار کم دردسرتر و کوتاهتره انتخاب بشه. به نظرم واسه فرهنگ جامعه ما که نون آوری رو وظیفه زن نمیدونه، واسه یه خانم هیچ شغلی بهتر از معلمی نیست.
> فکر بزرگ و اهداف متعالی و اینا همش شعاره... حداقل از سال ۹۷ به بعد دیگه نمی ارزن درواقع.
> در نهایت صلاح ملک خویش خسروان دانند. آرزوی موفقیت دارم واستون.*


*امان از سال ۹۷
اتفاقات اون سال باعث شد من که وارد ی مسیر دیگه ای شده بودم برگردم سر مسیر سابقم البته خداروشکر که دیر نشد

+

دنیا عجیبه واقعا خیلی عجیب هرچقدر بزرگتر میشم اینو بیشتر میبینم و حس میکنم ؛ ی ویروس کوچولو یا تصمیم و خودخواهی ی نفر چقدر میتونه موثر باشه رو خیلی چیزها*

----------


## NormaL

> خب آدم از تجربه ها درس میگیره. من قبلا واقعا پزشکیو نمیخواستم برام اخ و پیف بود ولی الان دوستش دارم.
> واقعا متاسفم برای خودم چون آدمی هستم که زیاد هدف عوض میکنم


پس همین هدفی که الان داری و میخوای براش از دانشگاه انصراف بدی هم ممکنه عوض بشه

----------


## Red velvet

آپ

----------


## _POORYA_

*برید آموزش دانشگاه و بپرسید ولی باید مبلغ بالایی رو بعنوان جریمه بدید
درمورد پزشکی هم شما از الان ی ضرب بری تا اتمام تخصص میشه ۱۵ سال پیشنهادم اینه به دندون(۶.۵سال) دارو(۶سال) و فیزیو(۴سال) هم فکر کنید*

----------


## bewniii

نمی خواستم نظری بزارم ولی حالا که آپ کردید تصمیمم عوض شد
به نظرم نقد رو ول نکنید و نسیه رو بچسبید! الآن در حال حاضر شما یک شغل ثابت دارید ولی میخواید انصراف بدید و کلی هم خسارت بدید که آیا قبول بشید یا آیا قبول نشید؟!!!
نمی دونم ترم چندید ولی به نظرم ادامه بدید درستونو بعدا در کنار معلمی هم میتونید پزشکی بخونید
همین الآن من خانومی رو تو اینستاگرام میشناسم بعد از این چهار سال فرهنگیانش تموم شد کنکور داد و پزشکی قبول شد الآنم داره مشاوره میده
مختصر هم بخوام توضیح بدم این خانوم چجوری این کارو کرد (چون مدرک شمارو آموزش پرورش به خاطر تعهد گرفته) ایشون دیپلم مجدد یه رشته دیگه رو گرفتن و با دیپلم جدیدشون رفتن پزشکی
ینی دیپلمشون تجربی بود ایشون آزمون دادن و دیپلم ریاضی گرفتن و با دیپلم ریاضیشون که دیگه دست آموزش پرورش نبود وارد دانشگاه شدن

----------


## wonshower

ایدیشونو بدین لطفا

----------


## Red velvet

> نمی خواستم نظری بزارم ولی حالا که آپ کردید تصمیمم عوض شد
> به نظرم نقد رو ول نکنید و نسیه رو بچسبید! الآن در حال حاضر شما یک شغل ثابت دارید ولی میخواید انصراف بدید و کلی هم خسارت بدید که آیا قبول بشید یا آیا قبول نشید؟!!!
> نمی دونم ترم چندید ولی به نظرم ادامه بدید درستونو بعدا در کنار معلمی هم میتونید پزشکی بخونید
> همین الآن من خانومی رو تو اینستاگرام میشناسم بعد از این چهار سال فرهنگیانش تموم شد کنکور داد و پزشکی قبول شد الآنم داره مشاوره میده
> مختصر هم بخوام توضیح بدم این خانوم چجوری این کارو کرد (چون مدرک شمارو آموزش پرورش به خاطر تعهد گرفته) ایشون دیپلم مجدد یه رشته دیگه رو گرفتن و با دیپلم جدیدشون رفتن پزشکی
> ینی دیپلمشون تجربی بود ایشون آزمون دادن و دیپلم ریاضی گرفتن و با دیپلم ریاضیشون که دیگه دست آموزش پرورش نبود وارد دانشگاه شدن


با دیپلم ریاضی رفت پزشکی؟  میشه پیجشو بدید؟

----------


## Red velvet

دوستان هنوز مایلم نظرات افراد بیشتری رو بدونم (آپ)

----------


## katy perry

سلام..من نظر کلی مو میگم چراها هم بعضا مربوط میشه به تجربیات، روحیات و شرایط..من اگر جای شما بودم اینکارو نمیکردم...برآورد من اینه که به زودی سیل علاقه از سمت تجربی به فرهنگیان جاری میشه...ولی اگر اونقدر دیوونه کاری که میخوای شروع کنی هستی،انجامش بده! اگر دیوونش نیستی نه! خوب یا بد، درست یا اشتباه زندگی کلا یه تجربه یک نفره س..کسی نمیتونه بگه چیزی خوبه یا بد، تلخه یا شیرین...زندگی کلا همینه..پر از اشتباه بعضا...شاید برید و چند سال دیگه بفهمید اشتباه کردین رشته تونو عوض کردید! شاید هم نه خوشحال بودین! نهایتا اینکه تحت هر شرایطی سعی کن از زندگی لذت ببری! زندگی نه اونقدر بلنده که بخوای هدرش بدی و ازین شاخه به اون شاخه بپری؛ نه اونقدر کوتاهه که دیونه بازی درنیاری! این تعریف از زندگی رو هم باید ریخت دور که از اشتباه کردن بترسی یا فرار کنی! چون همینه...تا وقتی زنده هستی میتونی درستش کنی...
به عنوان یک دختر ماجراجوی کله شق که دیگه تا الان درحال اشتباه کردن و هدر دادن عمر بوده، معلمی رو رها نمیکردم، انقدر چیزای جذاب واسم وجود داره که برم کشفشون کنم، چون تازه یقین پیدا کردم جوونی خیلییییی زود میگذره! و اینکه میگن دیگه حالشو نداری دروغ نیست! حقیقتش اون چیزی که خاصه و تکه خودتیو عمرت...پزشکی یا هر رشته ای معیار نیست که بخوایم زندگیمونو با اون اندازه بگیریم..بیشتر اینا بخاطر القای فرهنگ جامعه س بنظر(جسارت نباشه منظورم شما نیست، هر آدم نوعی هست)، ولی اگه هنوز از خط کشی های جامعه رد نشدی بهتره رها کنی و بری سمت پزشکی...اگرم طبق قوانین خودت هستی و با تحقیق به این نتجیه رسیدی که بری پزشکی، برو انجامش بده...ولی بدون این یک راهه ( چه بری چه نری) که هیچ چیزش مشخص نیست پس خودتو آماده کن واسه هر چیزی، و اینکه هرچی شد که دیگه به گذشته و فلان و...فک نکن، ما باید شهامت دادن تاوان اشتباهاتمون رو داشته باشیم...
یکجا گفتی خانواده هم گفته بودن فرهنگیان...بنظرم راهی که جواب خودشو پس داده و دلسوزترین افراد زندگی آدم هم باهاش موافقن راحت قابل اعتمادتریه؛ ولی دروغ چرا؟ من اگه کاری رو بخوام انجام بدم همه عالم هم بگن نه؛ انجام میدم، ....اگه داری حساب کتاب میکنی که چی بشه و فردا چی نشه و...بنظرم اصلااا ریسک نکن و انصراف نده کنار این کارت هرکار میخوای بکن؛ ولی اگه اگه هیچی واست مهم نیس برو انصراف بده...امیدوارم موفق باشی...

----------


## telma_alen

یه زمانی به یه نقطه ای میرسی که دیگه بین آدما فرق نمیزاری و معیارت مدرک یا رشته تحصیلی نیست
پزشک و معلم و مهندس و کارگر فرقی نخواهند داشت و صرفا انسان بودن را آرزو میکنی
امیدوارم همه مون ب اون درجه برسیم واقعا

----------


## Red velvet

> سلام..من نظر کلی مو میگم چراها هم بعضا مربوط میشه به تجربیات، روحیات و شرایط..من اگر جای شما بودم اینکارو نمیکردم...برآورد من اینه که به زودی سیل علاقه از سمت تجربی به فرهنگیان جاری میشه...ولی اگر اونقدر دیوونه کاری که میخوای شروع کنی هستی،انجامش بده! اگر دیوونش نیستی نه! خوب یا بد، درست یا اشتباه زندگی کلا یه تجربه یک نفره س..کسی نمیتونه بگه چیزی خوبه یا بد، تلخه یا شیرین...زندگی کلا همینه..پر از اشتباه بعضا...شاید برید و چند سال دیگه بفهمید اشتباه کردین رشته تونو عوض کردید! شاید هم نه خوشحال بودین! نهایتا اینکه تحت هر شرایطی سعی کن از زندگی لذت ببری! زندگی نه اونقدر بلنده که بخوای هدرش بدی و ازین شاخه به اون شاخه بپری؛ نه اونقدر کوتاهه که دیونه بازی درنیاری! این تعریف از زندگی رو هم باید ریخت دور که از اشتباه کردن بترسی یا فرار کنی! چون همینه...تا وقتی زنده هستی میتونی درستش کنی...
> به عنوان یک دختر ماجراجوی کله شق که دیگه تا الان درحال اشتباه کردن و هدر دادن عمر بوده، معلمی رو رها نمیکردم، انقدر چیزای جذاب واسم وجود داره که برم کشفشون کنم، چون تازه یقین پیدا کردم جوونی خیلییییی زود میگذره! و اینکه میگن دیگه حالشو نداری دروغ نیست! حقیقتش اون چیزی که خاصه و تکه خودتیو عمرت...پزشکی یا هر رشته ای معیار نیست که بخوایم زندگیمونو با اون اندازه بگیریم..بیشتر اینا بخاطر القای فرهنگ جامعه س بنظر(جسارت نباشه منظورم شما نیست، هر آدم نوعی هست)، ولی اگه هنوز از خط کشی های جامعه رد نشدی بهتره رها کنی و بری سمت پزشکی...اگرم طبق قوانین خودت هستی و با تحقیق به این نتجیه رسیدی که بری پزشکی، برو انجامش بده...ولی بدون این یک راهه ( چه بری چه نری) که هیچ چیزش مشخص نیست پس خودتو آماده کن واسه هر چیزی، و اینکه هرچی شد که دیگه به گذشته و فلان و...فک نکن، ما باید شهامت دادن تاوان اشتباهاتمون رو داشته باشیم...
> یکجا گفتی خانواده هم گفته بودن فرهنگیان...بنظرم راهی که جواب خودشو پس داده و دلسوزترین افراد زندگی آدم هم باهاش موافقن راحت قابل اعتمادتریه؛ ولی دروغ چرا؟ من اگه کاری رو بخوام انجام بدم همه عالم هم بگن نه؛ انجام میدم، ....اگه داری حساب کتاب میکنی که چی بشه و فردا چی نشه و...بنظرم اصلااا ریسک نکن و انصراف نده کنار این کارت هرکار میخوای بکن؛ ولی اگه اگه هیچی واست مهم نیس برو انصراف بده...امیدوارم موفق باشی...


واقعا به نظرت دیوونگیه؟

نظر تو اینه که بعد از اتمام لیسانس مرخصی بگیرم بشینم کنکورو بخونم و اگر قبول شدم استعفا بدم از آ.پ؟

----------


## Red velvet

> یه زمانی به یه نقطه ای میرسی که دیگه بین آدما فرق نمیزاری و معیارت مدرک یا رشته تحصیلی نیست
> پزشک و معلم و مهندس و کارگر فرقی نخواهند داشت و صرفا انسان بودن را آرزو میکنی
> امیدوارم همه مون ب اون درجه برسیم واقعا


با کمال احترام، من مخالفم با شما

شغل خوب و زندگی خوب و پول خوب مگر خلاف انسان بودنه؟
شعار ندیم، به جاش تحلیل کنیم

----------


## telma_alen

> با کمال احترام، من مخالفم با شما
> 
> شغل خوب و زندگی خوب و پول خوب مگر خلاف انسان بودنه؟
> شعار ندیم، به جاش تحلیل کنیم


نه نیست 
چون داری تک بعدی میبینی و منظور منو نگرفتی

فارغ از شغل اول باید انسان بود ارزش زمانی مشخص میشه که هم جایگاه درست باشه هم تلاش کرده باشی هم انسان باشی


# اینقدر پایان حرفای بقیه نگیم لطفا شعار ندهید 
کمی بیشتر تامل کنیم  - ارزشهای انسانی و دستاوردها کنار هم باشن جذاب تره و این اصلا شعار نیست
موفق باشید دوست عزیز

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> سلام . من ورودی بهمن 99 فرهنگیان هستم. قصد دارم کنکور مجدد بدم برای پزشکی و تصمیمم خیلی برام جدیه. سایت های مشاوره اصلا خوب توضیح نمیدن متاسفانه. من الان نمیدونم دقیقا چیکار باید بکنم. تا 1411 تعهد دادم و تا این لحظه حدودا 15 الی 16 میلیون تومن حقوق گرفتم


سلام. هدفتون از پزشکی رفتن چیه و دنبال چه چیزی هستید؟

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> نه نیست 
> چون داری تک بعدی میبینی و منظور منو نگرفتی
> 
> فارغ از شغل اول باید انسان بود ارزش زمانی مشخص میشه که هم جایگاه درست باشه هم تلاش کرده باشی هم انسان باشی
> 
> 
> # اینقدر پایان حرفای بقیه نگیم لطفا شعار ندهید 
> کمی بیشتر تامل کنیم  - ارزشهای انسانی و دستاوردها کنار هم باشن جذاب تره و این اصلا شعار نیست
> موفق باشید دوست عزیز


هر کی پزشکه بی آبرو و بی شخصیت و ضد انسانه؟ و هر کی کارگره سمبل انسانیت ؟

----------


## Red velvet

> سلام. هدفتون از پزشکی رفتن چیه و دنبال چه چیزی هستید؟


پر پرستیژ ترین شغله به چشمم،  
درآمد خوبی داره،
میتونم کلی مفید باشم، به چشم دارم میبینم یه پرستار تو فامیل با معلوماتش چقدر نقش مهمی داره دیگه چه برسه به پزشک اونم تو محیط حرفه‌ای

----------


## Red velvet

> هر کی پزشکه بی آبرو و بی شخصیت و ضد انسانه؟ و هر کی کارگره سمبل انسانیت ؟


دقیقا . انگار فقرا نماینده‌ی انسانیتن

----------


## katy perry

> واقعا به نظرت دیوونگیه؟
> 
> نظر تو اینه که بعد از اتمام لیسانس مرخصی بگیرم بشینم کنکورو بخونم و اگر قبول شدم استعفا بدم از آ.پ؟


ببین گلم، نظر من که مهم نیست ولی به عنوان یک نفر که تجربه خیلی چیزارو از سر گذرونده بهت میگم؛ چیزی که میتونم بگم چند سال دیگه تعریفت از همه چیز عوض میشه؛ جدی میگم زندگی وقتی واست جدی تر میشه میفهمی سر خیلی چیزا خیلی سخت گرفتی و خودت رو خیلی فراموش کردی! من اگر جات بودم همین کارو میکردم چیزی که داشتم رو به امید هیچ چیز عوض نمیکردم؛ چون اصولا روحیه م اینجوره که از نصفه کار ول کردن کارها خوشم نمیاد؛ به علاوه اینکه آینده قابل پیش بینی تری دارم و میتونم روش برنامه ریزی کنم...شما این زمان رو بخودت بده و درست رو تموم کن شما ورودی 99 هستی و فرصت زیادی برای تغییر خیلی چیزا داری، هنوز چیزی نگذشته که بخوای این فرصت تکرارنشدنی رو از خودت بگیری! و اینکه ابدا برحسب حرف کسی که خودشم هنوز این راهو تمام نکرده ( که آموزش و پروش فلان است و فلان است و فلان با زندگی خودت انقد راحت بازی نکن! معلمی خیلی هم خوبه خیلییی هم جای پیشرفت داره خیلی هم میتونه پولساز باشه اتفاقا) پایه های زندگیتو بنا نگذار؛ قصد جسارت به هیچکی رو ندارم و نداشتم هرکی برحسب تجربه و انتظاراتش حرف میزنه! من خودم زمانی چنین دوراهی داشتم؛ بین نیمه تمام کردن چیزی و یک راه جدید! من مسیرو تمام کردم و پشیمونم نیستم ابدا؛ ولی درصد موفقیت توی افرادیکه کارو نیمه رها کردن خیلیی کم دیدم! من اگه یک خواهر توی موقعیت شما داشتم همین پیشنهاد رو میدادم؛ که درسش رو تمام کنه بعد بره پی کنکور! چون قطعا بعدش تصمیم بهتری میگیره( توی فشار نیست، اجباری نیست؛ بعدها حسرت نخواهد بود) مگر اینکه انقدددد خواهان رشته پزشکی باشه که بگه من تمام این سالها اگر قبولم نشدم انقد کنکور میدم که پزشکی بیارم( یعنی فقط دنبال یک چیز باشه)
پسرعموی خودم همون سال اول بیخیال پزشکی شد و رفت چیزیکه دوست داشت و من ستایشش میکنم، یک از دوستان چند ساله پشت کنکوره و من بازهم ستایشش میکنم! چون دنبال چیزیه که میدونه! اتفاقا آدم باید دیوونه باشه! اصلا فقططط دیوونگیه که میتونه تمام معادلات دنیارو بهم بزنه! دیونگی با بیگدار به آب زدن فرق میکنه! با عدم شناخت حقیقی مساله فرق میکنه. کسیکه دیوونه س و خودشو شناخته و میدونه باید چیکار کنه خیلی موفق میشه..باید خودت بسنجی؛چقدر میخوای مایه بذاری؟انقد میخوایش که فردا بیکار هم بمونی راضی باشی از انتخابت؟ بنده چندسال پیش موقعیتی رو از دست دادم؛ اونموقع نمیدونستم دارم چیو از دست میدم؛  تجربه فوق سنگینی بود که به بهای چند سال عمر شریفم تمام شد، به بهترش هم شاید برسم اما فراموش شدنی نیست؛ برای همین میگم زندگی یک تجربه کاملا شخصی یک نفره س! اونیکی خوشحال میشه فقط خودتی! اونیکه قراره حسرت بخوره خود تویی! اونیکه قراره احساس خوشبختی بکنه خود تویی! اونیکه قراره پشیمون باشه خودتی! تو این زندگی خودتی و خودت...هیچکییییی قرار نیست هیچیو باهات شریک باشه، حتی شریک زندگیت! تو توی خودت زندگی میکنی؛ تنها کسی هم که میتونه تورو بفهمه از اول عمرت تا آخرش خودتی و خدا..هرچیزی یا میشه درس و تجربه، یا میشه موفقیت و باعث خوشحالی! خودت هستی که سر بزنگاهها باید تصمیمات حیاتی بگیری! بقیه فقط بهت پیشنهاد میدن.پرحرفی کردم؛ شما هم مثل یک دوست؛ تنها چیزیکه میتونم با احتمال بالا یگم اینه ده سال دیگه این ورژن خودت رو نخواهی شناخت! شما خیلی جوونی؛آدم تو اوایل جوانی دلش میخواد کارهای بزرگی بکنه! اون میتونه خیلی کارها باشه نه فقط کنکور تجربی.خودم بعد اینهمه دویدن تازه دارم میفهمم چی خوبه واسم/ من حتی سه سال پیش خودم رو نمیشناسم. با سطح دغدغه الان واسه همه عمر تصمیم نگیر؛ سعی کن چند سال دیگه رو هم درنظر بگیری! و سعی کن بهتر خودت رو بشناسی؛ اگه با خودت صادق باشی راحت تر میتونی تشخیص بدی چیکار کنی.شما اگه درستو ول نکنی چیزی رو از دست نمیدی! ولی اگر رهاش کنی چرا از دست میدی! بسنج ببین چیو از دست میدی و چیرو بدست میاری؟و اینکه آیا بدست میاری؟(اونقد مرد راه هستی که تا بدست نیاری بیخیال نشی؟)من حقیر اگر جات بودم( باهمین حالت فعلی خودم) معلمی مو تمام میکردم، شما تو سن 25 سالگی هم بخونی واسه پزشکی اصلاااا دیر نیست...مثل بازی می مونه دیگه؛ تا وقتی به یک ایستگاه مناسب نرسیدی بازیت سیو نمیشه و اگه بسوزی باید از اول بازی کنی! ولی اگر به یک ایستگاه برسی هرچقدم بسوزی از ایستگاه شروع میشه..بنظرم زندگیت رو به ایستگاه اول برسون؛ توی این راه بهترین راهنما خداست.هر وقت ازش کمک بخوای خودش نشونه هارو بهت نشون میده؛ فقط ما یکم باید باهوش باشیم..امیدوارم بهترین تصمیم رو بگیری؛ اگر معلم میشی یکی از بهترین معلم های کشور بشی و اگرم دکتر میمشی یکی از بهترین هاشون :Yahoo (81):

----------


## Red velvet

> ببین گلم، نظر من که مهم نیست ولی به عنوان یک نفر که تجربه خیلی چیزارو از سر گذرونده بهت میگم؛ چیزی که میتونم بگم چند سال دیگه تعریفت از همه چیز عوض میشه؛ جدی میگم زندگی وقتی واست جدی تر میشه میفهمی سر خیلی چیزا خیلی سخت گرفتی و خودت رو خیلی فراموش کردی! من اگر جات بودم همین کارو میکردم چیزی که داشتم رو به امید هیچ چیز عوض نمیکردم؛ چون اصولا روحیه م اینجوره که از نصفه کار ول کردن کارها خوشم نمیاد؛ به علاوه اینکه آینده قابل پیش بینی تری دارم و میتونم روش برنامه ریزی کنم...شما این زمان رو بخودت بده و درست رو تموم کن شما ورودی 99 هستی و فرصت زیادی برای تغییر خیلی چیزا داری، هنوز چیزی نگذشته که بخوای این فرصت تکرارنشدنی رو از خودت بگیری! و اینکه ابدا برحسب حرف کسی که خودشم هنوز این راهو تمام نکرده ( که آموزش و پروش فلان است و فلان است و فلان با زندگی خودت انقد راحت بازی نکن! معلمی خیلی هم خوبه خیلییی هم جای پیشرفت داره خیلی هم میتونه پولساز باشه اتفاقا) پایه های زندگیتو بنا نگذار؛ قصد جسارت به هیچکی رو ندارم و نداشتم هرکی برحسب تجربه و انتظاراتش حرف میزنه! من خودم زمانی چنین دوراهی داشتم؛ بین نیمه تمام کردن چیزی و یک راه جدید! من مسیرو تمام کردم و پشیمونم نیستم ابدا؛ ولی درصد موفقیت توی افرادیکه کارو نیمه رها کردن خیلیی کم دیدم! من اگه یک خواهر توی موقعیت شما داشتم همین پیشنهاد رو میدادم؛ که درسش رو تمام کنه بعد بره پی کنکور! چون قطعا بعدش تصمیم بهتری میگیره( توی فشار نیست، اجباری نیست؛ بعدها حسرت نخواهد بود) مگر اینکه انقدددد خواهان رشته پزشکی باشه که بگه من تمام این سالها اگر قبولم نشدم انقد کنکور میدم که پزشکی بیارم( یعنی فقط دنبال یک چیز باشه)
> پسرعموی خودم همون سال اول بیخیال پزشکی شد و رفت چیزیکه دوست داشت و من ستایشش میکنم، یک از دوستان چند ساله پشت کنکوره و من بازهم ستایشش میکنم! چون دنبال چیزیه که میدونه! اتفاقا آدم باید دیوونه باشه! اصلا فقططط دیوونگیه که میتونه تمام معادلات دنیارو بهم بزنه! دیونگی با بیگدار به آب زدن فرق میکنه! با عدم شناخت حقیقی مساله فرق میکنه. کسیکه دیوونه س و خودشو شناخته و میدونه باید چیکار کنه خیلی موفق میشه..باید خودت بسنجی؛چقدر میخوای مایه بذاری؟انقد میخوایش که فردا بیکار هم بمونی راضی باشی از انتخابت؟ بنده چندسال پیش موقعیتی رو از دست دادم؛ اونموقع نمیدونستم دارم چیو از دست میدم؛  تجربه فوق سنگینی بود که به بهای چند سال عمر شریفم تمام شد، به بهترش هم شاید برسم اما فراموش شدنی نیست؛ برای همین میگم زندگی یک تجربه کاملا شخصی یک نفره س! اونیکی خوشحال میشه فقط خودتی! اونیکه قراره حسرت بخوره خود تویی! اونیکه قراره احساس خوشبختی بکنه خود تویی! اونیکه قراره پشیمون باشه خودتی! تو این زندگی خودتی و خودت...هیچکییییی قرار نیست هیچیو باهات شریک باشه، حتی شریک زندگیت! تو توی خودت زندگی میکنی؛ تنها کسی هم که میتونه تورو بفهمه از اول عمرت تا آخرش خودتی و خدا..هرچیزی یا میشه درس و تجربه، یا میشه موفقیت و باعث خوشحالی! خودت هستی که سر بزنگاهها باید تصمیمات حیاتی بگیری! بقیه فقط بهت پیشنهاد میدن.پرحرفی کردم؛ شما هم مثل یک دوست؛ تنها چیزیکه میتونم با احتمال بالا یگم اینه ده سال دیگه این ورژن خودت رو نخواهی شناخت! شما خیلی جوونی؛آدم تو اوایل جوانی دلش میخواد کارهای بزرگی بکنه! اون میتونه خیلی کارها باشه نه فقط کنکور تجربی.خودم بعد اینهمه دویدن تازه دارم میفهمم چی خوبه واسم/ من حتی سه سال پیش خودم رو نمیشناسم. با سطح دغدغه الان واسه همه عمر تصمیم نگیر؛ سعی کن چند سال دیگه رو هم درنظر بگیری! و سعی کن بهتر خودت رو بشناسی؛ اگه با خودت صادق باشی راحت تر میتونی تشخیص بدی چیکار کنی.شما اگه درستو ول نکنی چیزی رو از دست نمیدی! ولی اگر رهاش کنی چرا از دست میدی! بسنج ببین چیو از دست میدی و چیرو بدست میاری؟و اینکه آیا بدست میاری؟(اونقد مرد راه هستی که تا بدست نیاری بیخیال نشی؟)من حقیر اگر جات بودم( باهمین حالت فعلی خودم) معلمی مو تمام میکردم، شما تو سن 25 سالگی هم بخونی واسه پزشکی اصلاااا دیر نیست...مثل بازی می مونه دیگه؛ تا وقتی به یک ایستگاه مناسب نرسیدی بازیت سیو نمیشه و اگه بسوزی باید از اول بازی کنی! ولی اگر به یک ایستگاه برسی هرچقدم بسوزی از ایستگاه شروع میشه..بنظرم زندگیت رو به ایستگاه اول برسون؛ توی این راه بهترین راهنما خداست.هر وقت ازش کمک بخوای خودش نشونه هارو بهت نشون میده؛ فقط ما یکم باید باهوش باشیم..امیدوارم بهترین تصمیم رو بگیری؛ اگر معلم میشی یکی از بهترین معلم های کشور بشی و اگرم دکتر میمشی یکی از بهترین هاشون


مرررسی 
خیلی خوب بود مخصوصا قسمت آخرش

----------


## telma_alen

> هر کی پزشکه بی آبرو و بی شخصیت و ضد انسانه؟ و هر کی کارگره سمبل انسانیت ؟




خیر

 شما اصلا متوجه حرفام  نیستید

من اصلا همچین حرفی نزدم
ذهنتون رو باز تر کنید تا اصل مفهوم رو برداشت کنید

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> پر پرستیژ ترین شغله به چشمم،  
> درآمد خوبی داره،
> میتونم کلی مفید باشم، به چشم دارم میبینم یه پرستار تو فامیل با معلوماتش چقدر نقش مهمی داره دیگه چه برسه به پزشک اونم تو محیط حرفه‌ای


کاری با اینکه دوباره وارد مسیر کنکور بشید یا نه ندارم و اون مسئه ای جداست

ولی اگه هدفتون برای رسیدن به پزشکی همینایی هست که گفتید
شک ندارم از پزشک شدن پشیمون خواهید شد

پزشکی شغل نیست ، یه مدل سبک زندگی ای هست که باید هرفرد قبل از انتخابش خودش و خواسته هاش از زندگی رو بشناسه و آگاهانه این سبک زندگی رو انتخاب کنه

پرستیژ ؟؟؟ شما درطول سال ها تحصیل پزشکی کلی نظام برده داری و توهین ها و بی احترامی های مختلف رو به دوش خواهی کشید....پرستیژی که توی ذهن مردم حک شده دو سه تا بح بح چه چه دوروزه بعداز قبولیه که به اسم خانم دکتر آقا دکتر صدا میکنن


امیدوارم هرمسیری روکه انتخاب میکنید با دیدخوب و آگاهی باشه نه با سراب هایی که از دور دیده میشن 
پزشکی بد نیست خوب هم نیست
این من و شما هستیم که باید ببینیم برای انتخابش حاضر هستیم هزینه های سختی و چالش هاش رو بپردازیم یا نه

----------


## Red velvet

> کاری با اینکه دوباره وارد مسیر کنکور بشید یا نه ندارم و اون مسئه ای جداست
> 
> ولی اگه هدفتون برای رسیدن به پزشکی همینایی هست که گفتید
> شک ندارم از پزشک شدن پشیمون خواهید شد
> 
> پزشکی شغل نیست ، یه مدل سبک زندگی ای هست که باید هرفرد قبل از انتخابش خودش و خواسته هاش از زندگی رو بشناسه و آگاهانه این سبک زندگی رو انتخاب کنه
> 
> پرستیژ ؟؟؟ شما درطول سال ها تحصیل پزشکی کلی نظام برده داری و توهین ها و بی احترامی های مختلف رو به دوش خواهی کشید....پرستیژی که توی ذهن مردم حک شده دو سه تا بح بح چه چه دوروزه بعداز قبولیه که به اسم خانم دکتر آقا دکتر صدا میکنن
> 
> ...


کدوم یکی از این مواردی که اشاره کردم درباره‌ی پزشکی اشتباهه؟

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> کدوم یکی از این مواردی که اشاره کردم درباره‌ی پزشکی اشتباهه؟


اشتباه نیستن ولی عاملی هم نیستن که براساسش آدم پزشکی رو انتخاب کنه و بتونه با پشتوانه ی همچین اهدافی سختی ها و تلخی های این مسیر رو تحمل کنه
بیاید از این نظر توضیح بدم که بهتر منظورم رو بیان کرده باشم

فرض میگیریم من صرفا داوطلبی هستم که با انگیزه ی پرستیژ و درامد پزشکی رو انتخاب میکنم و وارد دانشگاه میشم
طبق عادت و فطرت آدمی زاد ، کافیه فقط چندماهی بگذره تا اون لذت های اولیه ی رسیدن به پزشکی براتون عادی بشه و دیگه ذوقی بابت خیلی چیزایی که قبلا داشتی رو حس نخواهی کرد 

بعنوان دانشجو درامد خاصی نخواهی داشت و اگرهم بخوای بری سراغ کسب درامده زیاد درکنار درس ، فقط یکی دوسال اول وقت آزاد برای همچین کارایی هست (البته همونم به درس صدمه میزنه اگه شخصی هدفش خوب خوندن باشه)
از سال سوم درس ها سنگین تر ، زمان آزاد محدودتر ، هزینه ها بیشتر ، و بعد از اون کم کم که وارد بالین بشیم تازه معلوم میشه آدم این راه بودی یا نه 
توی دوران حضور توی بیمارستان های آموزشی هم بعنوان دانشجو آدم حسابت نخواهند کرد زمانی هم که کم کم توانایی لازم رو بدست بیاری وارد نظام برده داری و طبقاتی موجود در سیستم خواهی شد 
خلاصه از اون پرستیژ و درامد تا سالیان سال فقط تضادش رو تجربه میکنی 

اگه آدم راحت طلبی هستید یا دنبال راهی میگردید که سریع حداقل قبل از سی و اندی سالگی ، به احترام و درامد برسید....خب مطمئنن پزشکی انتخاب معقولی نیست  چه بسا شما رو از زندگی و همه چیز زده کنه
اگه هم آدمه این مسیر باشی ، درکنار سختی ها و مسیره فرسایشی ای که داره ، میتونید با دل گرمی و اطمینان بیشتری ادامه بدید نه اینکه تک تک روزهای زندگی رو تبدیل به جهنم کنید(چیزی که یسری از دانشجوهای پزشکی واقعا دارن تجربه اش میکنن)

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> اشتباه نیستن ولی عاملی هم نیستن که براساسش آدم پزشکی رو انتخاب کنه و بتونه با پشتوانه ی همچین اهدافی سختی ها و تلخی های این مسیر رو تحمل کنه
> بیاید از این نظر توضیح بدم که بهتر منظورم رو بیان کرده باشم
> 
> فرض میگیریم من صرفا داوطلبی هستم که با انگیزه ی پرستیژ و درامد پزشکی رو انتخاب میکنم و وارد دانشگاه میشم
> طبق عادت و فطرت آدمی زاد ، کافیه فقط چندماهی بگذره تا اون لذت های اولیه ی رسیدن به پزشکی براتون عادی بشه و دیگه ذوقی بابت خیلی چیزایی که قبلا داشتی رو حس نخواهی کرد 
> 
> بعنوان دانشجو درامد خاصی نخواهی داشت و اگرهم بخوای بری سراغ کسب درامده زیاد درکنار درس ، فقط یکی دوسال اول وقت آزاد برای همچین کارایی هست (البته همونم به درس صدمه میزنه اگه شخصی هدفش خوب خوندن باشه)
> از سال سوم درس ها سنگین تر ، زمان آزاد محدودتر ، هزینه ها بیشتر ، و بعد از اون کم کم که وارد بالین بشیم تازه معلوم میشه آدم این راه بودی یا نه 
> توی دوران حضور توی بیمارستان های آموزشی هم بعنوان دانشجو آدم حسابت نخواهند کرد زمانی هم که کم کم توانایی لازم رو بدست بیاری وارد نظام برده داری و طبقاتی موجود در سیستم خواهی شد 
> ...


دقیقا هر چی میخواستم بگم رو ایشون گفتن. استارتر در نهایت این خودتی که باید تصمیم نهایی رو بگیری.

----------


## Elias79

بمون فرهنگیان. الان وضع جوری شده که پزشکایی که طرح میرن  درآمدشون گاهی اوقات کمتر از بهورز ها و پرستار های مرکز شون هست. والا معلما با این همه اعتراضاتی که داشتن کم کم دیگه از پزشک های عمومی حقوق شون داره رد میشه (حقشونه میتونن ببرن بالا نوش جونشون). خود من هم که پزشکی میخونم میبینم اغلب ترم بالایی ها یا دارن آلمانی میخونن یا usmle یا یه چیزی شبیه اینا. بری رزیدنتی هم 4 سال باید بیگاری بدی با حقوق 3 تومن بعدش هم باید دوباره بری طرح که کارانه تو با تاخیر حداقل 6 ماهه میدن و با بیشترین تلاشت بتونی 20 تومن دربیاری. میدونی چرا؟ چون بقیه پولتو وزارت بهداشت و بیمارستانا به بهانه های مختلف بالا میکشن. اگه برای پرستیژ و پول واین چیزا میخواید وارد شید هم اینو بهتون میگم که پولی نیست حداقل تا مدرک تخصصتونو آزاد کنید و بتونید یه مطب باز کنید. اونم اگه رشته مافیایی و با وسایل گرون مثل چشم باشه که بازم بیشتر طول می کشه.

----------


## amirho3einrezaee

> سلام . من ورودی بهمن 99 فرهنگیان هستم. قصد دارم کنکور مجدد بدم برای پزشکی و تصمیمم خیلی برام جدیه. سایت های مشاوره اصلا خوب توضیح نمیدن متاسفانه. من الان نمیدونم دقیقا چیکار باید بکنم. تا 1411 تعهد دادم و تا این لحظه حدودا 15 الی 16 میلیون تومن حقوق گرفتم


سلام شاگرد من علی کیانی اینکارو کرد دبیر شیمی بود الان دندون میخونه دبیریشم انصراف نداده

----------


## Red velvet

> سلام شاگرد من علی کیانی اینکارو کرد دبیر شیمی بود الان دندون میخونه دبیریشم انصراف نداده


جدا؟  یعنی سر کلاسای دندون میره و تو مدرسه هم تدریس میکنه؟؟ من صد حیف که آموزش ابتدایی هستم و آپشن روزهای آزاد طی هفته رو ندارم‌.

مشکلی برای تعهد خدمتش پیش نیومد؟ محروم نشد؟

----------


## amirho3einrezaee

> جدا؟  یعنی سر کلاسای دندون میره و تو مدرسه هم تدریس میکنه؟؟ من صد حیف که آموزش ابتدایی هستم و آپشن روزهای آزاد طی هفته رو ندارم‌.
> 
> مشکلی برای تعهد خدمتش پیش نیومد؟ محروم نشد؟


والا میگفت اگه شهر دور قبول شم باید انصراف بدم ک جریمه داره چون صحبت کرده بود بهش انتقالی نمیدادن بره شهر دیگ
ولی خداروشکر شهر نزدیک قبول شده هم تدریسشو انجام میده هم دانشگاهد میره

----------


## Red velvet

> والا میگفت اگه شهر دور قبول شم باید انصراف بدم ک جریمه داره چون صحبت کرده بود بهش انتقالی نمیدادن بره شهر دیگ
> ولی خداروشکر شهر نزدیک قبول شده هم تدریسشو انجام میده هم دانشگاهد میره


با آموزش ابتدایی میشه ؟
من مشکلی با پول جریمه ندارم البته   ولی میخوام تا قبول نشدم انصراف ندم

----------


## amirho3einrezaee

> با آموزش ابتدایی میشه ؟
> من مشکلی با پول جریمه ندارم البته   ولی میخوام تا قبول نشدم انصراف ندم



والا اینو نمیدونم دیگ از خودش بپرس مگه اموزش ابتدایی چه فرقی داره
اگرم با جریمه مشکل نداری که بخون دیگ قبول شدی انصراف بده

----------


## mohammad1397

دیگه رتبه بندی معلما هم داره تصویب میشه و با این افزایش حقوقا بعد پزشکی دارو دندون بیشترین رقابت سر همین معلمی میشه حالا شما الکی میخوای انصراف بدی

----------


## BeautifulDreams

> دیگه رتبه بندی معلما هم داره تصویب میشه و با این افزایش حقوقا بعد پزشکی دارو دندون بیشترین رقابت سر همین معلمی میشه حالا شما الکی میخوای انصراف بدی


کاملا موافقم. امیدوارم بعدا پشیمون نشن عزیزانی که دنبال انصراف از فرهنگیان هستن. منم ورودی بهمن 99 هستم سال دیگه حداقل حقوق حداقل میشه 4500 باز هم سال های دیگه افزایش حقوق دولت رو داریم. طبق گفته کمیسیون نو معلم لیسانسه 80 درصد حقوق همتای خودش رو توی وزرات علوم میگیره. اگه هم سمت معاونت یا مدیریت هم برید یک میلیونی حقوقتون باز بالا میره. الان قدر استخدامیتون رو نمیدونید ولی بعدا قشنگ پشیمون میشید که چرا اینکار رو کردید.

----------

